# Trout Tricks!



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a fairly new bait (Trout Tricks) and they work! Especially this time of year when the trout slide off the flats and drop into the deeper stuff...
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2013/02/great-trout-bait-trout-tricks.html


----------

